# relazionarsi



## alenaro

Comment traduire en français _relazionarsi_, un verb plutot polysémique? Ici je veux mettre l'accent sur la _construction des relations aves les autres_. 

_Se rapporter avec? Se mettre en relation? _


----------



## Corsicum

Pour construire on parle assez souvent de liens :
Construire des liens / Tisser des liens / Nouer des liens / Nouer des amitiés.


----------



## alenaro

Corsicum said:


> Pour construire on parle assez souvent de liens :
> Construire des liens / Tisser des liens / Nouer des liens / Nouer des amitiés.



Merci. 
Je crois qu'il doit y avoir une alternative meilleure... _relazionarsi_ sous-entend l'échange avec l'autre, la confrontation, la comparaison, l'épreuve.
Croyez-vous qu'il y ait le verb approprié pour exprimer cela?


----------



## Corsicum

Oui, il me semble, *Tisser ou nouer* c’est même plus fort.
Voir ici :
http://eur-lex.europa.eu/RECH_mot.do

Pour « *relazionarsi »* j’ai retrouvé les contextes suivants :
_Avoir des *contacts* / des *échanges */ établir une *relation* positive_

C’est moins fort que nouer ou tisser des liens :
*Tisser des liens*_ durables = __e istaurare *rapporti* duraturi_
_Il convient de *nouer des liens* plus étroits avec les producteurs = Occorre instaurare *relazioni più strette* con i paesi produttori_


----------



## simenon

Credo che la differenza tra "tisser/nouer des liens" e "relazionarsi" consista nel fatto che l'espressione francese fa pensare solo all'instaurare relazioni, insomma al momento iniziale, mentre il verbo "relazionarsi" comprende anche la prosecuzione della relazione. Per esempio quando si parla della "capacità di relazionarsi agli altri" si fa riferimento non solo alla capacità di instaurare delle relazioni, ma anche alla capacità di intrattenerle, proseguirle, di comunicare, di stare insieme agli altri. 
Se però, come mi pare di capire dal messaggio iniziale, si vuole mettere l'accento proprio sulla costruzione delle relazioni, "tisser/nouer des liens" mi sembra perfetto. 
Forse sarebbe più facile suggerire qualche altra soluzione conoscendo l'intera frase.


----------



## alenaro

simenon said:


> Credo che la differenza tra "tisser/nouer des liens" e "relazionarsi" consista nel fatto che l'espressione francese fa pensare solo all'instaurare relazioni, insomma al momento iniziale, mentre il verbo "relazionarsi" comprende anche la prosecuzione della relazione. Per esempio quando si parla della "capacità di relazionarsi agli altri" si fa riferimento non solo alla capacità di instaurare delle relazioni, ma anche alla capacità di intrattenerle, proseguirle, di comunicare, di stare insieme agli altri.
> Se però, come mi pare di capire dal messaggio iniziale, si vuole mettere l'accento proprio sulla costruzione delle relazioni, "tisser/nouer des liens" mi sembra perfetto.
> Forse sarebbe più facile suggerire qualche altra soluzione conoscendo l'intera frase.



L'accento non è sulla _costruzione_ di rapporti con gli altri, l'ho citato come una delle caratteristiche legate al concetto di _relazionarsi_, era solo un dato un più per permettere anche ad un francese di capire. 
Cerco il verbo francese che traduca _relazionarsi_ inteso come _rapportarsi con gli altri_, _intrattenere relazioni_ in senso generale. Non voglio mettere l'accento sulla costruzione di un rapporto, sarebbe un significato troppo forte che non intendo esprimere.


"Eur-lex" le traduit, des fois, _avoir des liens
_Que pensez-vous de_ entrer en relation? 
_


----------



## Pépin la Bulle

Peut-etre "instaurer des liens" ?


----------



## Corsicum

Oui aussi , il y a de nombreuses possibilités, tout dépend du contexte de la phrase ?


----------

